# Winterfell für Wildsau



## cedartec (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,
da ich meine Wildsau auch mit zur Arbeit nehme, wollte ich mal fragen ob Ihr Tipps habt, wie man sie auf Wasser und Salz vorbereiten kann. Ich meine Dreck und Wasser im Gelände ist ja ok, aber von meinem früheren Strassenrad weiss ich, was Salz und auf längeren Zeitraum nasser Strassendreck anrichten kann.

Wenn ich die Kohle hätte würde ich das HT wieder aufbauen, aber so muss die Sau mit mir durch den Winter.

Also, Lager, Züge, was kann man ausser Ölen tun?

Danke für Tipps,
cheers, gerhard


----------



## Airborne (8. Oktober 2003)

regelmässig waschen. Damit das Salz runter kommt. Und mit Auto-Wachs behandeln, das schützt. 

Alte Rennradfahrer schmieren iht gerät auch noch mit Vaseline ein - beim MTB aber eine fragwürdige Sache.

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (8. Oktober 2003)

nabend zusammen  
also ich bin mit meinen bikes eigentlich bei jedem wetter unterwegs, ob 35° im schatten oder -15° im winter, bei regen, matsch und glatteis. da der großteil meiner bikes in meiner wohnung stehen pflege ich sie auch dementsprechend, will ja auch nicht den ganzen dreck in der wohnung haben. also wenn du deine sau anständig fettest und nach gebrauch abtrocknest und im trockenen unterkommen lässt wird sie den winter gut überstehen  . ich behandel meine rahmen (solangs kein matter lack ist) mit siliconspray, reibe den damit ein, so ist er bischen resistenter gegen den schmutz. der geht dann hinterher leichter wieder ab. ansonsten würde ich evtl noch billige reifen aufziehen, wenn ich meine sau ständig durch die stadt scheuchen würde..evtl auch andere laufräder,wenn vorhanden, aber das liegt daran dass an meiner sau nur racereifen drauf sind. die sind mir sogar fürs training zu schade  
und ansonsten alle lager ordentlich fetten, schaltung und kette immer schön pflegen, dann kann nichts mehr schiefgehen, ausser dat die bremsflüssigkeit einfrieren könnte  

schönen abend wünscht 
chris


----------



## wolfi (9. Oktober 2003)

moin,
also ich habe früher meine moppeds im winterbetrieb immer vorher schön saubergemacht, sprühwachs zum konservieren aus dem kfz-handel komplett drübergesprüht und alle lagerstellen und bowdenzugöffnungen einen schönen dicken klecks lagerfett verpasst um das eindringen von wasser (und salz) zu vermeiden.das klebt zwar wie honig und im frühjahr macht es etwas mühe das zeugs wieder abzuwaschen, geht aber .
oder das komplette rad mit einem wd40 getränkten lappen abreiben (ausser bremsscheiben *ggg*), das zeug konseviert auch gut!
und vor allem nach jedem ritt die ganze sau schön mit klarem wasser abspühlen und schön zum trocknen wegstellen.

gruß
der wolfi


----------



## AlutechCycles (15. Oktober 2003)

man könnte natürlich auch wie jürgen dat so schön kann, ein kuhfell für die wildsau schneidern und sie damit bestücken. hält auch schön warm und im frühjahr kann man die sau dann skalpieren und das fell in die waschmaschine stecken  


zur historie:
früher hat jürgen nachdem sein erstes bike am gardasee (nach dem festival) geklaut wurde seinem folgebike ein kuhkostüm geschneidert, damit man die marke nimma so erkennt. er hat damit so sehr aufsehen erregt, dat er in den usa sogar mal in einer bikezeitschrift erwähnt wurde. da er mit dem kuhfell auffiel wie ein bunter hund, erhielt er den spitznamen"die kuh"  

gruß chris


----------



## cedartec (15. Oktober 2003)

nanana, Wildsau im Kuhpelz 

dann weiss man ja nich mehr ob da gerade ne Sau oder ne Kuh durchs Dorf gejagt wird.

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass der wunde Punkt der Rahmen ist sondern eher die Schrauben in den Gelenken sind, vielleicht hilft ja ein wenih Wachsspray oder eben Öl. Bisher nehme ich das Neoval für Kette, Dämpfer und Gabel von aussen. Denn Jürgens Auskunft, da brauch man nichts zu machen beinhaltet bestimmt nicht gesalzenes Wasser. Hab mal ne Zeit viel mit Experimenten bei Meeresbiologen mitgetan und ich kann nur sagen - es gibt kaum agressiveres als Salzwasser.

Na ja mit reinnehmen geht bei mir nicht, da hätte meine Familie etwas dagegen.

ciao, denn, gerhard


----------



## AlutechCycles (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von cedartec _
> *nanana, Wildsau im Kuhpelz
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass der wunde Punkt der Rahmen ist sondern eher die Schrauben in den Gelenken sind,  *



ne ne der pelz geht auch über einige gelenke (wippe) etc....sieh es einfach als großen lizzardskin   

gruß chris


----------



## Bwana (21. Oktober 2003)

was auch nich schlecht geht sind diese baby abwischtücher die gleich son biiserl eingeölt sind.
dreck geht schön weg, tücher danach einfach wegschmeissen und der nächste dreck geht schön wieder ab


----------

